# Prescription Drugs



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I take a prescription drug Adenuric ( Febuxostat) for chronic gout.

How would I go about getting this in Spain. Will it be possible through private health ins ( first year)?

Generally what's the procedure for obtaining prescription drugs for ongoing conditions

Thanks


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

some drugs you can buy over the counter 

they are not that fussy where we live but I guess it varies from town to town


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> I take a prescription drug Adenuric ( Febuxostat) for chronic gout.
> 
> How would I go about getting this in Spain. Will it be possible through private health ins ( first year)?
> 
> ...


Most health insurance policies don't include cover for the cost of medicines other than those prescribed during a hospital stay (although someone did give details of one insurer which does, fairly recently - think it might have been Sanitas). I get a private prescription from the doctor if I need anything and have to pay 100% of the cost at the farmacia. 

However, as mentioned in the other health insurance thread, a pre-existing condition such as gout is likely to be excluded from cover anyway.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah knew I would have to pay was just the prescription I would need


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Meant to add I have never used private doc or a private prescription.

What are the mechanics of doing so for regular medication- do I need to go to doc every month for the same ailment just to get repeat prescription?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Most drugs here one can buy over the counter, they a cheaper too.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks Hepa but unfortunately this one ( whilst not dangerous) is prescription only


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

A lot of prescription drugs in UK & other countries are available to buy over the counter without a prescription in Spain, yours could well be one of them. I know a lot of antibiotics do not need a prescription, you just talk to the pharmacist & they will advise what drugs you need and you take them away there and then without seeing a doctor.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Rabbitcat said:


> Meant to add I have never used private doc or a private prescription.
> 
> What are the mechanics of doing so for regular medication- do I need to go to doc every month for the same ailment just to get repeat prescription?


I take a daily medication prescribed by a private doctor. He writes as many prescriptions as I need to buy enough medication until my next appointment with him, which might not be for 6 months. He's written me as many as 8 prescriptions for the same medication at a go. The prescriptions are only good for 10 days, but he doesn't date them and I write in the date when I'm going to use them.

BTW, the pharmacies around where I live are becoming quite strict about requiring a prescription for nearly all prescription drugs. They won't sell them without that prescription, whereas they used to no questions asked. So I don't think you can necessarily count on buying your prescription medication over the counter.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I too was surprised that some of my drugs are available without prescription that absolutely needed a prescription in Canada. 

Here's a list of medication prices that Xabiachica posted a while back. This would give you a feel for the prices, though they do vary depending on where you live. 

Colegio Oficial de Farmacéuticos de Pontevedra - Consulta Precios Medicamentos


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks Allheart.

unfortunately with my less than zero command of the lingo I can't use it properly but I don't think my Febuxostat ( Adenuric) is on there


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

kalohi said:


> I take a daily medication prescribed by a private doctor. He writes as many prescriptions as I need to buy enough medication until my next appointment with him, which might not be for 6 months. He's written me as many as 8 prescriptions for the same medication at a go. The prescriptions are only good for 10 days, but he doesn't date them and I write in the date when I'm going to use them.
> 
> BTW, the pharmacies around where I live are becoming quite strict about requiring a prescription for nearly all prescription drugs. They won't sell them without that prescription, whereas they used to no questions asked. So I don't think you can necessarily count on buying your prescription medication over the counter.


I bought some Voltarén for my husband's bad back at the farmacia last week (cost all of €1.76) although it clearly said on the packet it was subject to a medical prescription. Have also bought a codeine-based cough medicine (Histaverin) without prescription although it says on the box one is needed. I believe they have got a lot stricter about selling anti-biotics OTC, but many things still seem to be available OTC which would not be in the UK. 

Pity you didn't take your medication into a farmacia and ask them when you were over here recently, Rabbitcat. That would be the best way to find out.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Found it on the list!!!!-but can't work out what the bit after it means

Some are marked AUTORIZADO

Others. AUTORIZADO NO COMERCIALIZADO


Some bilingual member help me!!!!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Rabbitcat said:


> Thanks Allheart.
> 
> unfortunately with my less than zero command of the lingo I can't use it properly but I don't think my Febuxostat ( Adenuric) is on there


You're welcome. It's called Febuxostat in Spain too. Here's where you find it on an international drug list. 

Febuxostat - Drugs.com

But when I went to that site, febuxostat wasn't there. So I checked adenuric, and it shows up in two forms (28 at 120 mg and 28 at 80 mg):

Colegio Oficial de Farmacéuticos de Pontevedra - Consulta Precios Medicamentos

When you click on the drug, it pops up with this link for 28 at 120 mg for a price of 40.26 euros:
Colegio Oficial de Farmacéuticos de Pontevedra - Consulta Precios Medicamentos

And for 28 at 80 mg for a price of 40.26 euros:
Colegio Oficial de Farmacéuticos de Pontevedra - Consulta Precios Medicamentos


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks again AH

Have a stab at my query in post 13


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Gladly. Could you show me the link you're referring to in that post, please?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

It's on the list of drugs you gave me Allheart

Each of the drugs have one of those added after them


http://www.cofpo.org/index.php/medic-es.html?file=tl_files/Listados/PreciosMedicamentos.pdf


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Found it on the list!!!!-but can't work out what the bit after it means
> 
> Some are marked AUTORIZADO
> 
> ...


AUTORIZADO - means AUTHORISED (so presumably available here) 

AUTORIZADO NO COMERCIALIZADO - means AUTHORISED NOT FOR COMMERCIAL USE (so presumably that means prescription only)


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes, if you go Linguee (Pesky Wesky's and my favourite translation tool), this is what you come up with:

atorizado no comercializado - Traducci?n al ingl?s – Linguee

So it means it's authorised or not authorised for commercial use. Your drug is authorised, as you can see. I'm not sure what happens when it's not authorised, but you're good.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Rabbitcat said:


> AUTORIZADO NO COMERCIALIZADO


I understand it as authorized but not sold (for sale in any pharmacy).


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for their help on this.

As I have mentioned my medication is for severe gout. 

However I feel I must point out that contrary to popular opinion gout is NOT a rich mans disease!!!!

If it was I must be the only sufferer who shops at Lidl!!!!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I think it is fine to be able to buy antibiotics over the counter but it is not necessarily a good thing. Someone mentioned codeine based drugs. These can be addictive and all drugs have side effects. Self medication is not a positive.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Thanks to everyone for their help on this.
> 
> As I have mentioned my medication is for severe gout.
> 
> ...



Ah, too much of that good but cheap wine sold by Lidl we read so much about in the papers!

Only kidding, I believe it's a very painful complaint.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Isobella said:


> I think it is fine to be able to buy antibiotics over the counter but it is not necessarily a good thing. Someone mentioned codeine based drugs. These can be addictive and all drugs have side effects. Self medication is not a positive.


If I were glugging down a bottle of cough medicine a day, I'd agree with you. One bottle in two years hardly seems worth taking up a doctor's time, however.


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

Isn't gout a build up of uric acid in joints, a form of arthritis?

I know a couple of youngish men who have gout and they are not overweight or drinkers. I know when one of them has an attack he has to take time off work and rest.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Lynn R said:


> Ah, too much of that good but cheap wine sold by Lidl we read so much about in the papers!
> 
> Only kidding, I believe it's a very painful complaint.


Honestly Lynn its excruciating.

Most sufferers only suffer bouts- which can pass in a few hours.

I ended up with a variant of the ailment which can last non stop for days. 

It burned a hole through the bones in my foot and damaged my knee- cost me my job, 31 years in same job with no days off

I could best describe the pain as someone holding a lit cigarette against the inside of your feet, knee and hands. No joke


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> I too was surprised that some of my drugs are available without prescription that absolutely needed a prescription in Canada.
> 
> Here's a list of medication prices that Xabiachica posted a while back. This would give you a feel for the prices, though they do vary depending on where you live.
> 
> Colegio Oficial de Farmacéuticos de Pontevedra - Consulta Precios Medicamentos



Just browsing this list further and am surprised to see various antibiotics are available without prescription 

Always thought a visit to doc would be needed fir those. I live and learn


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

It's not fine to buy antibiotics over the counter. If someone thinks they need antibiotics they should see their Dr , rather than self medicate,
There is a serious problem with drug resistance now.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

To be fair I have now read that the list of drugs and their availability which was posted is out of date and the antibiotics are NOT now available without prescription


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> To be fair I have now read that the list of drugs and their availability which was posted is out of date and the antibiotics are NOT now available without prescription


there has been a massive TV campaign recently about the dangers of self-medicating, especially with antibiotics

that said, pharmacists here are almost doctors, & if you have a regular one who knows you well, they _might _sell you antibiotics

although they could lose their licence if caught


sadly there are also those who will sell anything to anyone


----------

